# Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Belicoso Cigar Review - a good change of pace



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm smoking one of these right now and trying to figure out the bum rating. The appearance and burn are both really nice. Having this in the humi ...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Belicoso Cigar Review - a good change of pace


----------

